# My 2-month Old English Bulldog.



## Freshhh (Jul 31, 2008)

Hello.

: ]
Here he is


























*The whole family loves him.*


----------



## Dieselsmama (Apr 1, 2007)

Awww, isn't he cute. You sure he's 8 wks?


----------



## Pepper (Jan 27, 2008)

awww he's adorable!! He looks a tad younger than 8 weeks =P


----------



## Freshhh (Jul 31, 2008)

thx : ]
and yeah he's gonna be 8 weeks 
next week.


----------



## chrisb (Jul 14, 2008)

oh my gosh he is adorable!

chris


----------



## Puppy_love_122 (Jul 20, 2007)

Freshhh said:


> he's gonna be 8 weeks
> next week.


So he's 7 weeks  lol 

He's adorable.


----------



## Kotone (Apr 20, 2008)

Omg...he is TINY!! Definitely looks younger than 8 weeks, lol. But still really adorable...


----------



## rex'smom (Jul 26, 2008)

omg so frigging cute


----------



## Rowdy (Sep 2, 2007)

He is too adorable. You're going to have to post pictures as he grows.


----------



## Freshhh (Jul 31, 2008)

Rowdy said:


> He is too adorable. You're going to have to post pictures as he grows.


Will do :]
and thanks for the kind comments everyone


----------



## allison (Jun 26, 2008)

totally cute! an actual, "awwwww!" came out of my mouth


----------



## Maggpie (May 21, 2008)

Very very cute Make sure to keep him warm since he is so young and also inside as much as possible until he has all his shots. Bulldog breeds get URI's very easily as puppers.


----------



## alphadoginthehouse (Jun 7, 2008)

I really don't think there is anything cuter than a bulldog puppy, of any variety. They get so excited their whole body wiggles when they are excited. He is really very cute, but I second, third and fourth all the suggestions of keeping him warm and away from all other dogs until he has had all his shots. No play dates, no parks, no nuthin. He is too cute to risk anything that out there!


----------



## Allydog (Jun 14, 2008)

awwww....he is soooo cute!


----------



## Mdawn (Mar 3, 2007)

His ID tag is almost as big as him!! What a cutie pie!


----------



## kenRC51 (Mar 7, 2008)

hes cute, you gotta trim those nails. They are sharp and will cut your skin, hehe


----------



## Rough_Collies2008 (Jan 4, 2008)

That has got to be one of the cutest puppies I have ever seen. Absolutely adorable, and the big I.D. tag just finishes off the look. Can't wait to watch him grow!


----------



## wolfsnaps (Apr 27, 2007)

Bulldog is on my wishlist and OMG I almost went into a cuteness overload. Now I have to get one! Bulldogs are sooo cute and this is the first pic I have seen of one so young and so cute. How do you even stand it? I would be taking pictures all day!

Good luck with his development and did I mention OMG so cute!


----------



## Freshhh (Jul 31, 2008)

Thanks for all the help!!

I'll post some updates soon


----------



## Dog5 (Jan 13, 2008)

wolfsnaps said:


> Bulldog is on my wishlist and OMG I almost went into a cuteness overload. Now I have to get one! Bulldogs are sooo cute and this is the first pic I have seen of one so young and so cute. How do you even stand it? I would be taking pictures all day!



They're on my list too! He's just precious. What a face!!


----------

